# can i make a uv reflector with tin foil?



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

baisicly what it says in the heading, is it possible to make a reflector out of cardboard and cover it with tin foil to enhance the uv for my beardie


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

you can but it may create hotspots,if you search on the internet for cannabis grow shops,have a look on there websites for something called mylar reflective sheeting,thats what they use to line the walls with to enhance all the light lost,its really reflective and its kinda plastic material aswell so its strong,i wouldnt use cardboard either just incase it burnt


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Just buy one, they're about 6 quid. UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test have also shown that a home made one does bugger all, especially when you consider how long it takes to do.


----------

